# Competitions



## typeR_09 (Dec 21, 2008)

I was wondering if there was any competitions coming soon, near Glasgow.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this years scottish shows are from beginning of may onwards mate,the first is the skf classic (used to be the prolab classic) in lochgelly,then the week later nabba scotland in glenrothes,week after that ukbff scottish in paisley and then i think within two weeks of that you have the bnbf scottish


----------



## typeR_09 (Dec 21, 2008)

cheers i'll have a look


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

here are the dates of the comps i have at the mo

Sat 14th March NABBA N. Ireland La Mon Hotel, Belfast

20th April UKBFF Annual General Meeting Leicester

Sun 26th April NABBA West Area Exeter

Sun 26th April UKBFF South Coast Portsmouth

Sun 26th April English Lakes Classic, Ulverston

Sat 2nd May NABBA South East, The Beck Theatre, Hayes

Sun 3rd May UKBFF South East, Beck Theatre, Hayes

Date TBC NABBA Wales Memorial Hall, Barry

Date TBC NABBA South Area Show

Sat 9th - Sun 10th May Body Power Expo NEC Birmghm.

Sat 2nd May 2009 S K Sports Classic Lochgelly, Fife

Sat 9th May NABBA Mr & Ms Scotland Glenrothes, Fife.

Sun 10th May 2009 NABBA Midlands Brierley Hill

Sat 16th May 2009 NABBA North East Batley

Sat 16th May UKBFF Scottish Paisley Town Hall.

Date TBC NABBA North Area Show 2009 Hartlepool.

Sun 17th May NABBA North West Area Southport Theatre

Sat 23rd May 2009 Pendle Valley Show Barnoldswick

Sun 24th May 2009 The SportsPN Classic Doncaster

Sun 24th May UKBFF North West Parr Hall, Warrington

Sat 30th May NABBA Britain Finals 2009 Southport 6th June

Sun May 31st - NPA Yorkshire Batley

Date TBC UKBFF Jersey

7th June 2009 Anglian Champs, Great Yarmouth

27th June UKBFF Northern Ireland

30th August UKBFF South West

6th September UKBFF East of England Y Theatre, Leicester

13th September UKBFF Welsh Port Talbot

20th Sept UKBFF West Midlands Spa Centre, Leamington Spa

27th September UKBFF North East Leeds Town Hall

4th October UKBFF Midlands Alexandra Theatre, Birmingham

17th-18th Oct UKBFF British Championships Nottingham

25th October UKBFF Hercules Lakeside, Surrey

Sun 15th November UKBFF Stars of Tomorrow, Hayes


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is there a limit on the shows you can enter?

for example,

Sat 16th May 2009 NABBA North East Batley

and

Date TBC NABBA North Area Show 2009 Hartlepool


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

If they are regional qualifiers for the british, you may only do your own region ie I can only do the NABBA Scottish and cant enter any of the English Qualifiers as this is where I live. I think the criteria is you have to have lived in the area 3 months? Might be wrong on the time thing though.... might just have to prove its your permanent address....


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone know the date of the Titan this year?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Mr Lincolnshire show, 18th July, Sleaford, Lincs


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

chilisi

im retired now..but i may be judging at a couple of them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

avril said:


> chilisi
> 
> im retired now..but i may be judging at a couple of them.


retired to give others a chance not because your past it though babe...


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> retired to give others a chance not because your past it though babe...


yip I second that. :thumb :She was the very first woman bodybuilder I saw in 1996,......thought she was amazing:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chilisi said:


> is anyone on the forum entering the nabba west area exeter 26th april..?
> 
> im in the area and will be down to watch the show..
> 
> it will be my first


i will be there but not on stage this year....or will i?....just jkg


----------

